# overfed baby goat :(



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

We overfed our baby goat. He had 2 times the normal amount of milk. He is hunched his tummy is round but not tight. His mouth feels cold. He is just standing around. 
Ok so help what is the protocal.
I don't have CD antitoxin.
He was dewormed had first cd&t on the 18th and has been on cocci prevention.

He was born march 10th


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

When my lamb bloated/overate I gave her 5cc pepto and a vitamin b shot. We put her in a pen away from any food source. Next morning she was fine. 

I hope someone else has better help! I hope she makes it through the night! Keep us posted.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I don't have experience with this, but my first thought would be to give him baking soda and massage his stomach to help reduce any bloating he getting. I'm sure someone who has dealt with this will reply soon!


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I have had bottle babies bloat on me several times. I give 5cc of Pepto like someone else mentioned as well as some Banamine (1cc per 100lbs., so I give about 1/4cc) to relieve any discomfort. If he still seems lethargic after about 1/2 hour or so, try some GasX (1 tablet dissolved in warm water) and about 1/4 of vegetable oil (the oil helps break up any gas too). Massage the kid's left side for about 10-5 mins to try and move the air along as well. Except for one time when one of my kids gorged themselves on chicken feed, one or both of these methods have worked for me.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I was also going to suggest maybe the baby Gas X drops & massage his tummy.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Putting this idea out there, its nothing more but maybe some one can say why it would not work.
If you have a feeding tube and providing its not been several hours so the milk is still milk and not jelled couldnt you suck some of the excess milk up into the syringe?
I dont like the cold mouth he may have so much milk his internal organs cant function correctly. 
I have never had a kid overeat so Im sorry I am not much help on this.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Pepto & gas-x infant drops and keep him WARM; like, with external heat such as cuddling with you in a blanket or a hot water bottle, etc. The vitamin B-1 (Thiamine) supports rumen function and it can not hurt him. I give B-1 under the skin.

Treat him like a gassy baby; rub him and burp him, etc. Poor fella! Good luck!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

How is he, Lori?
I'd have done baking soda - I have bloat release. . . but I guess too late now for getting it to you to help - I'd have given gas drops - but probably adult strength. . .Thiamine. . .probios. . .


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely warm him. Our bodies cannot heat him more than 99 degrees so dryer warmed towels or a heating pad will give him that extra few degrees that are so important.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

How's the little guy doing today? I sure hope he's feeling better.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

He is still off  This all started when the Lamancha blacky and tay, his brother had a little extra milk in their morning bottle. Well the other babies wouldn't drink thier bottle and while I was Milking my 4 year old feed the extra bottle to the 2 lamancha bucklings. Well tay got diarreah and blacky bloated and he was the one I brought into the house who was so sick. Well now blacky is back outside and laying around alot. His belly doesn't seem so edematous like it did yesterday and he isn't eating as much, but I do see him nursing his mom. Now tay is eating fine and I haven't seen diarreah. I haven't been able to catch either one poo. Now Tays breathing is wrong. I don't know if he has pnumonia or not but he is breathing real fast and weird. He was running and playing earlier today. I wonder if he got milk in his lungs with his bottle? I kept both of them in case I killed one by accident. I hope I don't loose both of them.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Start him on antibiotics now! I've had a few come down recently with what seemed like pneumonia - lost one because I didn't give her enough antibiotics, tried to extrapolate from the adult dosage.

A very knowledgeable breeder advised me to start with 5-6 ccs of long-acting penicillin, then 2-3 ccs 2xday. It sounds like a lot, but you have to hit them hard with it. All the ones I've treated with this protocol are running around.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll go stooting with some real quick. It can't hurt him. Now should I give probios after shooting him or wait?


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

No point giving probios until he's finished his course of antibiotics - at least 5 days.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

No advice but I sure hope they do ok ((hugs!))


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Huston we have a problem. It is dark out side with no star or moon light and the battery is dead/ refusing to charge for the flash light and the truck is parked by the barn and the porch light burned out last night. All of the needles and syringes are in the barn as is the baby goat and it is to hard to find them in the dark. Uugh. I will fall down trying to get to the barn in the dark so he is going to have to wait till tomorrow. Blah. 

Also if anyone knows where I put the thermometer covers could you please let me know, cause I can't find those tonight either. They aren't in the basket where they are normally kept. And now I have head ache. 

Tomorrow will be a new day and I'll address tay first thing in the morning if he is still alive. If anyone knows anything else I need please post it for me. My vet is open till noon tomorrow, so I can get vet stuff in the morning if needed.


----------

